# 37 years; happy anniversary to us



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tell me there's no God.:greengrin:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Happy anniversary, Nancy and Bob!
Congrats!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow! that's like FOREVER! lol. 

Happy Anniversary!!! May the two of you have 37 more blissful years ahead!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Happy anniversary


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe, thanks you all. 
The story behind "Tell me there's no God", Is when we were coming up on our 15th. It was a period of time when we weren't getting along.
We were laying in bed & the air was thick.
I sneered. "We've been married for almost 15 years."
"Yeah. 15 years". He sneered back.
After several moments Bob says, "Tell me there's no God!"
We both practically fell out of bed laughing.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

:lol: Happy Anniversary! :stars:


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

:stars::stars: Happy anniversary!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy Anniversary!! :stars: :leap:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow! Yeah, that'd be a God thing. :laugh: Congrats you two, lots of hard work.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! That's awesome.  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Anniversary! Good job to the both of you.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations!
Coming up on quite a few years ourselves. I know the challenges involved in keeping it together.
(It helps if he likes goats too. )


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone you are so thoughtful! Our own kids didn't say anything :sigh: so Im thankful for you all.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, I think that's amazing, and the best of congrats to you both!  That's a lot of work and commitment.  And I'm sure your kids are thankful.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Your children are so very fortunate to have parents
that chose to stay together all that time! Best wishes for another good
37 years of marriage! :fireworks:


----------

